# Some good fish lately...



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Snapper season is winding down but as well as the snapper Emerald Coast Kayak Charters is putting a hurtin on some other fish too! I will let the pics do the talking...


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to put them on the fish! Awesome!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sweeet,uh,i mean nice,uh,yeah.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

JD don't know what to say man ! You defiantly know we're the fish are ! Awesome job as usual have you thought about targeting tarpon that would be a riot! A hundred pound tarpon on a yak,


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

24ft fishmaster said:


> JD don't know what to say man ! You defiantly know we're the fish are ! Awesome job as usual have you thought about targeting tarpon that would be a riot! A hundred pound tarpon on a yak,


I want to BAD, but tarpon are running our beaches during snapper season so of course all of my clients want snapper. Ive been seeing them just about every day lately.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Very nice catches. Will be looking for that tarpon release pic reel soon.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Your continued catch pic's are impressive to say the least! I'm getting pretty motivated to sell my river boat and purchase a yak soon. Certainly looks more appealing than swatting yellow flies on Escambia. ... lol. I will definitely book a trip before hand to give it a try. Curious what the peddles are in the kayak pictured with the grouper. I've not seen that before. Thanks and congrats again on the great season.

Mike


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome Jason! You've had an awesome year brother!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike Moore said:


> Your continued catch pic's are impressive to say the least! I'm getting pretty motivated to sell my river boat and purchase a yak soon. Certainly looks more appealing than swatting yellow flies on Escambia. ... lol. I will definitely book a trip before hand to give it a try. Curious what the peddles are in the kayak pictured with the grouper. I've not seen that before. Thanks and congrats again on the great season.
> 
> Mike


Mike, it runs one of these, it's the drive on the native slayer propel.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

It's the Hobie mirage drive.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Gotcha! Thank yall for posting


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

TheLooney1 said:


> It's the Hobie mirage drive. Video Link: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lD6OQhCeXqs


Nope - that's the bicycle type propel drive in the grouper pic. Guy must have brought his own yak. Never seen one in any of JDs pics

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Nope - that's the bicycle type propel drive in the grouper pic. Guy must have brought his own yak. Never seen one in any of JDs pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Youre correct. That is a Native Slayer Propel. Clients can bring their own yaks if they are pedal drive. My boats are all Hobies.


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

solid work sir!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

That's what threw me off. Hadn't seen that peddle design before. Guess I've just seen pics of hobie mirage drive style till now. No intention to derail thread. Back to drooling over fish pics!

Mike


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Haha yep. You right. I didn't even look at the damn pic close enough...

How does the propel keep up with the hobies?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for posting those awesome photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

TheLooney1 said:


> Haha yep. You right. I didn't even look at the damn pic close enough...
> 
> How does the propel keep up with the hobies?


I don't believe the propel system is as efficient as the mirage drive. Each stroke pushes the kayak on a Hobie so all you have to do is kick...kick...kick..and you're good to go. The propels seems to need constant motion to go.

They can go in reverse which is kind of cool. Topside the slayer is more rigged out then an outback or revolution. BUT, the slayer is very loud with a constant gurgling sound. It also turns even worse then the PA!


----------



## Shivametimbas (May 14, 2014)

Mine turned much better than yours on the way in!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Outstanding!!! great season JD!...

And this is just the beginning for a such great guide/kayak fisherman I'd say!!! Thank you for the reports/knowledge shared and most of all, for your time to post on the forum after looong days on the water. I just don't know how you do it man....dragging all the kayaks across the sand in and out for your clients and all....awesome!!! That alone is a work out in itself....lol keep it man..can wait what's next!!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fishermon said:


> Outstanding!!! great season JD!...
> 
> And this is just the beginning for a such great guide/kayak fisherman I'd say!!! Thank you for the reports/knowledge shared and most of all, for your time to post on the forum after looong days on the water. I just don't know how you do it man....dragging all the kayaks across the sand in and out for your clients and all....awesome!!! That alone is a work out in itself....lol keep it man..can wait what's next!!!!


Thanks man! To be fair, the vast majority of my clients are willing to help with the drag. Ive been lucky, yes Ive had some more inexperienced clients that can test ones patience, but still, they have ALL been a joy to fish with. 

I love being on the water and putting people on big fish in little boats. It truly is a labor of love!


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Obviously you supply the kayaks for your clients but do you also supply rods or do they bring their own? Going to have to look into your charter trips. Might one to book a trip one day.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Breeze said:


> Obviously you supply the kayaks for your clients but do you also supply rods or do they bring their own? Going to have to look into your charter trips. Might one to book a trip one day.


I supply rods and reels as well. Pretty all you will need is your own Florida fishing license, drink/snacks and a cooler to bring your fish home!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

JD dot forget to add your motto "No fish No pay" I like that....


----------

